# "It Ain't Necessarily Isolde"



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

If Gershwin wrote Tristan...


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I posted this on Facebook not too long ago ,but got only one response, at least a like . This is soooo clever ! Ingenious .


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't know, it reminded me a little of Dudley Moore's humorous Beethoven pastiches like this:


----------

